# Where to find and look for blacks and greys



## bucksfan21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok guys I need help I see a lot of you talking about tulip poplar trees our good what do they look like and is that the best place to look


----------



## houndscry2008 (Apr 18, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=tulip+poplar+tree+picture&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;oe=UTF-8&amp;hl=en&amp;client=safari#sclient=tablet-gws&amp;client=safari&amp;hl=en&amp;q=tulip+poplar+tree+bark+picture&amp;oq=tulip+poplar+tree+bark+picture&amp;gs_l=tablet-gws.3...67335.71953.1.72480.7.0.7.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c.1.9.tablet-gws.CGhyPRDc1Zw&amp;pbx=1&amp;bav=on.2,or.&amp;bvm=bv.45368065,d.aWc&amp;fp=a74ff63c1c7fa534&amp;biw=1024&amp;bih=672&amp;biv=i%7C0%3Bd%7CS8A6VmEE_9TuRM%3A


----------



## bucksfan21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well thanks there buddy I can't ready Chinese but thanks for not answering my question with a answer


----------



## smcclure28 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ummm Bucksfan21 he answered your question perfectly you have to click on the link he gave you...or copy and paste it to your search bar and it will take you to a bunch of images to show you what the trees look like...so i would be saying Thank You instead of being rude


----------



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep I was going to Tell Him how to detremit Poplars from other Trees but I dont want to get Yelled at LOL.


----------



## shroomerman (Apr 9, 2013)

keep your eyes on cherry tree's to I've had good luck around them !!


----------



## bucksfan21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry everyone mi just newtons this and really didn't mean to be rude just looking to improve my knowledge and hunt


----------



## bucksfan21 (Apr 6, 2013)

And again guys truly sorry and houndscry mainly to you buddy I wish I could just learn my tree cause I know I got great spots to go I found 9 pounds of yellow morels last year I just can't find the black and greys


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

The blacks always seem to elude me here in Ohio, dont know why but I can never find them. When I go to Michigan, I can find em all day. They seem to be the pickiest Morel as far as habitat.


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

Habitat for black varies by region, but I have found them most often around very large ash trees (usually living, but now some of the dead ones, too) and living and dead elm trees. I know many people also find them around tulip poplar, but I haven't so much in central Ohio. Hunting blacks is also a very different sport than hunting yellows. They come earlier, they are smaller, and they are about 1000 times harder to see. I know experienced hunters who never find blacks in Ohio. The one good thing about blacks is that they tend to come back more consistently year after year than yellows, so if you find a patch or an area you can hunt it for a long time.


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

@ hugh. Well said. You really need the eye to see them. The only place in OH that I've ever found blacks is a woods in Seneca county as I am from Tiffin and I live in Dublin now. My Athens spot is littered with huge live Ash and some dead, tulips, elm, cherry and still no blacks. They are soooo tasty and I miss them dearly. Also for the first time for me just this morning in Athens I found a 4'' yellow at the base of a Sassafras. Ever heard of that?


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

@ Hugh,, It will be interesting to see what effect the ash borer control, will have on our finds. I have a cut down large ash tree in my yard, that only produced after it was cut down. 

Checking it daily here in S Delaware county, and nuthin yet.

Are you targeting stumps of ash? Like, if you saw a fresh peeling elm tree.

Or is it likely not to have any in central Ohio?


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

@ sciotoguy, I'm in N dublin off sawmill rd, looking to head somewhere tomorrow(saturday) in franklin/union/fairfield. Hit me up if you to meet up. I had a decent day in Athens today. What about the stone quarry on section line rd if permission could be gained.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

@rs by the airport? never noticed any good woods there,, maybe fence rows. Know of maybe? better spots that should be checked out close to you tho.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

It just don't seem right hunting morels with a jacket and Hat and gloves, Done it before ,, but it is weird.


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

@sciotoguy: I have definitely seen morels around ash stumps, at least in the first year after the cut. I haven't noticed huge flushes from dead ash (not like dead elms) but anything from none to maybe a dozen from the big dead ones


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Blacks aren't as abundant in the woods I hunt but still come on if the conditions are favorable year after year in the same general areas. Sometimes near wild pine trees, sometimes in a beech,ash forest or some near living elms. In Michigan I find them everywhere when the conditions are just right and generally have better luck in a beech, ash forest in Mi. Although the white ash seems best for blacks in Mi. and the green ash is good for other morels for me, I can't even consider this to be conclusive.


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

@ sciotoguy- if interested I can be reached tonight, my cell is 919-614-4428, Reid. I have had great success very close to that area closer to the scioto but the property changed owners i believe and I no longer have access. Still early here but I believe there are ''pickable'' mushrooms somewhere in our area. I am a trustworthy guy and always in the woods.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

@Rs, Doubt if I go out tomorrow,, Too darn cold, going to wait a few more days. they will keep, just like in the fridge.

You flexible on your time during the week?


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

@hugh That s good to know,, will keep giving them a quick glance. Sure seems to be a bunch of ash stumps.

You forayed much to the south yet? Otter filling up the bed of his truck yet?


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

@ sciotoguy, I am somewhat available during the week during the evenings. I usually do not get home from work until 430ish, maybe we can hook up some time. I am going to knock on some doors in the morning to ask permission.


----------

